# Food Safety News Mon 6/15/2020



## daveomak.fs (Jun 15, 2020)

Food Safety News
Mon 6/15/2020 4:02 AM










Email not displaying properly? View it in your browser. 


























*‘Big Six’ banned 9 years ago are getting their due with E. coli testing*
By News Desk on Jun 15, 2020 12:05 am USDA’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS) plans to expand its routine verification testing to include six Shiga toxin-producing Escherichia coli (non-O157 STEC; O26, O45, O103, O111, O121, or O145) that are adulterants. The action comes nine years after FSIS determined that raw, non-intact beef products and raw, intact beef products that are intended for... Continue Reading


*FDA’s food additive regulations fail to address toxic chemicals in food*
By Guest Contributor on Jun 15, 2020 12:04 am Opinion Editor’s note: Each Spring, attorneys Bill Marler and Denis Stearns teach a Food Safety Litigation course in the LL.M. Program in Agricultural and Food Law at the University of Arkansas School of Law. This specialized program for attorneys brings together those who are interested in our food system, from farm to table. As a... Continue Reading


*Gel cups recalled from 25 countries because of choking risk*
By News Desk on Jun 15, 2020 12:01 am Mini jelly cups from Taiwan have been recalled from more than 25 countries because they may pose a choking risk. ABC jelly fruit cup sweets are subject to recall because of the presence of gel-forming food additive ingredients. The additives are E407 (carrageenan) and E410 (carob or locust bean gum). E numbers are codes for... Continue Reading


*Warning letter sent to Iacofano’s Group LLC over sanitation risks*
By News Desk on Jun 15, 2020 12:00 am As part of its enforcement activities, the Food and Drug Administration sends warning letters to entities under its jurisdiction. Some letters are not posted for public view until weeks or months after they are sent. Business owners have 15 days to respond to FDA warning letters. Warning letters often are not issued until a company... Continue Reading

*Fear of dangerous E. coli contamination brings recall of 21.4 tons of ground beef*
By News Desk on Jun 14, 2020 06:12 pm Swedesboro, NJ -based Lakeside Refrigerated Services this weekend recalled approximately 42,922 pounds of ground beef products that may be contaminated with E. coli O157: H7, according to USDA’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS). The raw ground beef items were produced on June 1, 2020. The following products are subject to recall: 1-lb. vacuum packages... Continue Reading


----------

